
Show HN: Pointway, a dashboard for tracking spendings *and* points - perryraskin
https://pointway.app/
======
perryraskin
Hi HN! I wanted to share a VERY early beta with you. I'm looking to get
feedback from interested users so that I can make the right improvements and
feature additions.

Please note: there WILL be bugs, potentially even a webpage crash. My goal
here is to get early feedback from users who are truly right for the platform.
As for the stack, I worked with Node.js, Next.js/React (TypeScript front end),
and MongoDB for the database.

If it looks interesting to you, definitely give it a shot and let me know what
you think! I want to hear it all.

The idea is one that has been in my mind for such a long time. I like to look
over my finances about one a month, and I want to be able to see everything
from spendings to points earned, all in one nicely laid out interface.

Oh, and it's not mobile-ready at all (yet). I suggest using a desktop computer
or a tablet for the best experience.

Thanks in advance!

